# I want to have natural (unmedicated) birth at hospital...any tips?



## serenas_song

I'm hoping to have a natural (non-medicated) birth at the hospital. Has anyone done this or have any tips? thanks! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

get someone who is happy to stick up for you with you, and make clear your wishes with the staff


----------



## wigglywoo

Don't be persuaded (bullied) into anything you are not happy with. If you don't want something to happen make sure you use the words 'I DO NOT CONSENT' as they then cannot legally do whatever it is that they are trying to do.


----------



## tuesday

Go with the flow..(how YOU feel) because if you do need a bit of gas 'n air towards the end, don't feel guilty :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

- Get a doula or make sure your birthing partner is very well informed. If you can't afford a doula, there is a fund that will help you pay in cases of genuine hardship
- Write a birth plan. Outline very clearly the things you will and will not want, and make it clear that the MW will need the consent of both you AND your birth partner to do anything. Make sure your birth plan isn't too long, use bullet points and clear, concise wording. 

Good luck x


----------



## jcg0506

If you're in the US, the main thing will be having a sympathetic doctor who is who is on the same page with you, and fully knows from the outset that you want a natural birth. Having the birth plan with and a doula are also helpful, even more so if you don't think your doctor is fully on board. And make sure that the nurses on duty are aware of your wishes. Since you still have some time, I would really do the research on the doctor and the hospital (some are fully on board with natural birth, others not so much)--find out what accomodations they have for natural birth, what the rates are for inductions and c-sections, etc. Mainly you need to be informed and be your own advocate.


----------



## snugglebot

I relied alot on the techniques I read in a book by Ina May. I vocal toned tones (I was the noisy woman in labour on the ward, but did NOT care because I found so much comfort getting through the contractions that way). 

Be open to trying positions etc they recommend, even if they are uncomfortable because often uncomfortable means progress! I HATED the shower on the yoga ball because it hurt soooo much but I went nearly 3 cm in an hour on that dang thing!

I did have a midwife so that helped. See if you can find out what the epidural rate is for your hospital (the csection rate is often linked). From there find out what their genearl policies are. 

While birthplans are often suggested, I didn't bother because my goal was a healthy baby first, then to "try" natural and my hospital (even without a midwife) generally followed that approach anyways. Thankfully my hospital is very much pro-avoiding intervention because they don't have the resources for interventions anyways.


----------



## cowboys angel

Tell your doctor ahead of time. Also make sure your birthing partner will totally support your decisions. 

I did a totally natural birth at the hospital. I had to be at the hospital cuz I was very high risk, but I had no interventions and no medical personnel. (The no medical personnel wasn't part of the plan lol). 

Also, be prepared for things to go wrong. Don't wish for it obviously, but be prepared for it. I know that sounds awful, but you need to be mentally prepared to roll with the punches. Try for a natural birth but don't be ashamed or unwilling to accept interventions if they're needed.


----------



## Guppy051708

Follow your intuition, no matter how they pressure you.
Dont give into the induction/augmentation crap 
Make sure your supporters KNOW what YOU want and help to remind you/encourage you. 
Do your edcuation and research know on all hospital interventions.
Make a birth plan, tape it onto your door and give it to your providers.
get a doula, if possible
follow your intuition :flower:


I had an unmedicated water birth in the hospital with DS, he was posterior. ...it was a very hard labor, a lot of talk of doing x, y, and z intervention, despite there being no issue with me or baby....i refused it all and i am glad i did because i had a beautiful birth that was med free and turned out perfectly with no issues to either me or baby! it can be done but you have to know what you want, what you dont want, and make educated choices!


----------



## Dorian

My dr/mw office is totally supportive of drug free birthing. Make sure you let yours know this is what you want. We make out a birth plan too, so it goes with us to the hospital and says what we want.

So the most important thing is to let your dr/mw know. And if they are not supportive of it, find another one who is.


----------



## Guppy051708

Dorian said:


> So the most important thing is to let your dr/mw know. And if they are not supportive of it, find another one who is.

This couldn't be more of the truth!
Even if you are overdue and something comes up where they dont really support what you want (like not getting induced, etc), then you can still switch providers at that point!

Also, to go off of this, hospital staff will likely be with you more often than your actual provider...although the provider will be the one to make most of the recommendations, yous till ask around and get word of mouth about the nurses...they will be working with you more often than not...i found when i hd to "fight the system" it was usually because the nurses were trying to push something...with that said i had a GREAT provider and she turned down all of the nurses suggestions, but they do work hand in hand!


----------



## madasa

- KNOW the hospy, the policies etc. What are the staff like? WHat are the birthing rooms like? What is their C/S rate like? Is it the right hospy, or is there another one you can go to that is more in line with what you want?
- BIRTH PLAN!
- arrive at the hospy with a birth ball/electronic candles/whatever - this will give the staff clues as to the kind of birth you want, even before they look at the plan.
- as soon as you arrive, turn the lights down, put your own music own.... set the "right" atmosphere. Maybe stick a polite notice on the door as well...?
- doula, of course! She will help to hold that space, keep it calm and positive for you, reassure you when needed and help your partner too :)

Happy birthing day!


----------

